# Meet my boys



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Chandler is my Black Berkshire and Joey is my black hooded.





















Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's Joey









Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful boys! How old are they?


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

They are almost 9months I had rats when I was little. Then at 29 I decided I needed them back in my life again. Now I am like why did I wait so long... They are my loves


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

They are both adorable! They look like real buddies, too.


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

I ended up having to separate them my chandler is more of a loner I call him my grumpy man. He loves being with me, but my Joey is just so active and they ended up getting in bad fights. Joey got his stomach tore open and landed us in a er vet trip at midnight. I am looking for a little buddy for Joey though. I loved that pic of them together it was the last one able to be taken. I have tried everything I know to do, and luckily my vet is a rat owner and expert too and this was the option left broke my heart. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## RubyFire (Sep 2, 2012)

You still have them both and they both have you. But I have to say, they are adorable


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks I know they each get tons of free range play, and are spoiled a lot I am working on getting an even bigger cage and then getting Joey a little buddy. I would like a hairless guy. I need to do some more research on their skin care too. But would love tips and pointers.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's a few more pics, u know a proud mom always has to brag



























Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Chandler loves tv, especially "How to train your Dragon" and I love his white belly. Joey was being my circus rat walking on a cup (my milk cup that he stole and made a mess with, when I left the room for 2 sec) but hard to be mad at him


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

My goodness Chandler is a big boy! How much does he weigh?


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Not sure right now he's going in for his vet checkup this month. I know Joey eventually stopped growing and my Chandler just kept on growing longer and longer my vet has said he's a big guy lol. Nose to tail he's 17inches almost 18


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww cute little guys . It's a shame you had to separate them, but I'm sure they will be much happier like this . Good luck with them  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------

